# Heading east from calgary



## Dabbler (Jan 29, 2022)

In a week or so I'll be driving to S Ontario from Calgary, then Montreal, before coming back.  Any deliveries to make going either way?


----------



## Janger (Jan 29, 2022)

Pick up a haas lathe for me dabbler.


----------



## DPittman (Jan 29, 2022)

I figure this is a pretty good buy for a westerner 








						Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
					

Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




					www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 29, 2022)

!! exactly like mine, but in better shape. (and I paid a lot more for mine!)


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 12, 2022)

So here goes... I'm typing this on my broken laptop, as our trused GMC truck was totaled


----------



## Everett (Feb 13, 2022)

Oh man, she had so much life left in her, they don't make them like that anymore, lol!

You ok?  Seriously, just hoping you and whoever was in there with you walked away from the collision.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Feb 13, 2022)

Oh crap, that sucks. I love my old GMC Duramax\


----------



## Chicken lights (Feb 13, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> So here goes... I'm typing this on my broken laptop, as our trused GMC truck was totaled


Whoa!! What happened? Is everyone involved ok?


----------



## darrin1200 (Feb 13, 2022)

Geeesh I hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 13, 2022)

Wow..... You are posting so I'll take that as a positive sign. Trucks can be replaced. Friends and family cannot. How is your bride? 

Let me (us) know if there is anything I (we) can do.


----------



## PeterT (Feb 13, 2022)

That's not good. Stay safe!


----------



## Darren (Feb 13, 2022)

John doesn't have internet right now. He was rear ended in a construction zone . He stopped for the flagman, the transport behind him did not. He's a SHawns house here in Thunder Bay, his truck is in Dorion, about 60km's away.  Thankfully him and his wife only have minor cuts and bruises. We are going to get the truck shortly, but he's going to need a new ride for sure.


----------



## YotaBota (Feb 13, 2022)

All the best Dabbler and Mom.
Thanks for the update Darren.


----------



## combustable herbage (Feb 13, 2022)

Glad to hear everyone is ok.


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 13, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> So here goes... I'm typing this on my broken laptop, as our trused GMC truck was totaled


sorry to hear that and I hope everyone is okay.

2 weeks ago a guy blew through a stop sign and totalled my wife's work vehicle. She and our two dogs that were in the car were badly shaken up but thankfully healthy and whole


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 13, 2022)

Phew... Glad to hear everyone is OK....


----------



## RobinHood (Feb 13, 2022)

Good to know there is only material damage and some light bruising.


----------



## Perry (Feb 13, 2022)

Sorry to hear this Dabbler, I hope everything goes smoothlty in the repair/replacement stage.   Some how I don't think insurance companies are working for the customer.   


On another note, thank you for your time in my garage wiring project.   I think this week will be the first inspection.   Wish me luck.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Feb 13, 2022)

Sorry to hear this John, be careful and we’ll catch up when u get back


----------



## Alexander (Feb 14, 2022)

I am glad you are ok but that really sucks that you're truck got wrecked.


----------



## darrin1200 (Feb 14, 2022)

I’m glad everyone is ok. Hopefully this won’t dampen the travel plans, but I guess that is up to the insurance.


----------



## Hruul (Feb 14, 2022)

Glad to hear everyone is ok.  Sorry to hear about the vehicle, and hope you can get home ok.


----------



## Johnwa (Feb 14, 2022)

Sorry to hear about your accident.  Glad to hear you and your wife are ok.


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 14, 2022)

Holy crap! I hope everyone is ok!


----------



## Brent H (Feb 14, 2022)

Woo Hoo!! John and his wife are like elastic bands! They snap right back into shape!  I am hoping to provide Mr. Dabbler and his wife with some hospitality tomorrow afternoon!!!   

John and his wife are doing well, obviously some tramma sustained and they are playing the drive very smartly. 

I would have thought that I would miss them (work Wednesday) but they are taking a few days drive in the rental (slower pace) and I will get to give them a place to rest and recoup for a few hours at least!  

Now I must clean the shop a bit and make a few chips to show I don’t just sit back relaxing all the time ….,,


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 14, 2022)

Brent H said:


> Woo Hoo!! John and his wife are like elastic bands! They snap right back into shape!  I am hoping to provide Mr. Dabbler and his wife with some hospitality tomorrow afternoon!!!
> 
> John and his wife are doing well, obviously some tramma sustained and they are playing the drive very smartly.
> 
> ...



ETA?


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 14, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> ETA?


They are all too busy having fun I think. I hope.


----------



## Brent H (Feb 14, 2022)

Eta is tomorrow afternoon - LOL.  they can take their time and arrive when it is the time.  John will call me about 20 minutes out so I  can panic - LOL


----------



## ShawnR (Feb 14, 2022)

I can honestly say that the stress of an accident as such puts a damper on the fun, but, from what I observed, they seem to be rolling with it. They left my place today around 2 pm EST. Perhaps @Dabbler will update us at his next stop.  It was great for @dfloen and I to spend some time with John and Chris but unfortunate that his situation created the opportunity. I guess the term might be bittersweet. 

Hoping the rest of the journey is uneventful.


----------



## darrin1200 (Feb 15, 2022)

Glad to here they are still enjoying the trip. Can’t wait to meet them for coffee.


----------



## Brent H (Feb 15, 2022)

Hey folks!   So John and Chris just left our place after having some supper and conversation.  Despite the past tribulations they were doing well. 

I gave Dabbler the 50 cent tour of the machinery and we had some great chats about this and that.  

They have a nice “contractor” type van for the remainder of the trip and they are headed to Orangeville for the night. Weather is nice and clear and warming for tomorrow so should be a nice drive south for them.


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 15, 2022)

We re in our hotel room in Orangeville, and finally have a breather moment, so I can post a few words.  The other driver was entirely at fault, but insurance has done zero for us.  We will probably have to sue in order to recoup any losses at all.  Oh well, cest la vie.

I'm 100%, but Chris is in pain from swelling so all the rest of the driving is on me.  Not much of a problem.  We will resume the vacation but make it shorter.

Now for S Ontario and some more visits - can't wait.


----------



## Chicken lights (Feb 16, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> We re in our hotel room in Orangeville, and finally have a breather moment, so I can post a few words.  The other driver was entirely at fault, but insurance has done zero for us.  We will probably have to sue in order to recoup any losses at all.  Oh well, cest la vie.
> 
> I'm 100%, but Chris is in pain from swelling so all the rest of the driving is on me.  Not much of a problem.  We will resume the vacation but make it shorter.
> 
> Now for S Ontario and some more visits - can't wait.


God speed on the recovery, Chris


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 16, 2022)

Rest as best as one can and enjoy the sights!


----------



## Tomc938 (Feb 16, 2022)

Sorry to hear about accident.  Thankful it wasn't worse.  It sure could have been.  Take. care and hope your wife is feeling better soon.  Those soft tissue injuries can take a long time.


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 20, 2022)

Thank you ll for all you best wishes.

Yesterday (?? every day is a blur)  our rental van broke down.  In Woodstock, there were no comparable vehicles, so I had to settle for a Hundai Tucson as a replacement.  I had to leave behind 5 brand new Tupperware bins, but I got all the stuff in (mostly).

Had a great visit with Darrin last night -- he makes superb fountain pens!

I hope to have more than a quick visit to tell more.... perhaps tomorrow.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 20, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> Thank you ll for all you best wishes.
> 
> Yesterday (?? every day is a blur)  our rental van broke down.  In Woodstock, there were no comparable vehicles, so I had to settle for a Hundai Tucson as a replacement.  I had to leave behind 5 brand new Tupperware bins, but I got all the stuff in (mostly).
> 
> ...


 
Holy Crap @Dabbler!

I would buy a lottery ticket if I were you. Gotta be a great break coming next! 

Funny that you can't get a minivan with stowable seats. I would have thought that would work way better than a Tuscon. 

All in all I'm just glad you are both still ok and still fighting!


----------



## PeterT (Feb 20, 2022)

Glad to hear you are OK & (somewhat) in normal transportation mode. At this pace, you will probably end up with lots of firsthand vehicles evaluations to help with eventual purchase replacement. Are vehicles in eastern Canada half price like the metalworking equipment? LOL


----------



## Janger (Feb 20, 2022)

Maybe you want to buy a used replacement vehicle while you are there.? I’m sure you’re looking. I have a friend who flew out there to buy a used Mini and saved thousands. He just drove it home.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 20, 2022)

Vehicles are indeed less here in Ontario. But I'd rather buy a used vehicle there if I had the choice. No salt on Alberta roads, and low humidity all year long.


----------



## PeterT (Feb 20, 2022)

I know this comes up often, usually controversially. Did sodium chloride get de-listed at a recent Salt convention? LOL. It apparently varies across the province & some folks have challenged 'less salt' to correlate with 'less snow' over specific periods. But what we find works great for corrosion inhibition is to cover the entire province in a thick layer of CO2. LOL. 
OK, gunna end it there because the politics is just around the bend.


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 20, 2022)

Since this is becoming a blog, I lost my wallet this morning....


We were 1 hour from our hotel when we figured it out.  It isn't all bad - someone found it and turned it in 10 minutes before I got back to the hotel. Lost 2 hours and cost 220Km though...


----------



## Darren (Feb 20, 2022)

Buy that lottery ticket John.


----------



## Doggggboy (Feb 20, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> Since this is becoming a blog, I lost my wallet this morning....
> 
> 
> We were 1 hour from our hotel when we figured it out.  It isn't all bad - someone found it and turned it in 10 minutes before I got back to the hotel. Lost 2 hours and cost 220Km though...


Starting to feel that the world is telling you to never, ever leave the shop again?
Unless you're collecting more shop tools, of course.


----------



## Chicken lights (Feb 20, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> Since this is becoming a blog, I lost my wallet this morning....
> 
> 
> We were 1 hour from our hotel when we figured it out.  It isn't all bad - someone found it and turned it in 10 minutes before I got back to the hotel. Lost 2 hours and cost 220Km though...


Not making light of the hardships- far from it 

It’s a pain in the keister finding motel rooms last minute, repair shops last minute, cabs, parts stores, etc. You’re juggling business hours plus where you are plus when you’ll be there, in some cases time zones, and in my case parking to access said places sometimes 

Nothing makes you madder than shelling out $50 for a cab to find out the part they gave you was wrong 

Or, the best one, the shop says they have parts on the shelf but once it’s apart they need to order parts 

Best of luck!!! I’m totally sympathetic over here, I’ve been there done that bought the tshirt many many times 

At least you aren’t getting bent over in USD!!


----------



## darrin1200 (Feb 20, 2022)

John, it was great meeting the pair of you. 
I hope that’s the end of the excitement. I wish that you have a wonderful finish to your visit, and an uneventful return journey.


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 25, 2022)

In a wy, this thread should now be entitled "Heading West from Montreal"  -- we are now in Sault Ste. Marie, getting ready to drive to Thunder Bay.  Then for the long drive to Calgary.

Updates soon!


----------



## deleted_user (Feb 25, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> In a wy, this thread should now be entitled "Heading West from Montreal"  -- we are now in Sault Ste. Marie, getting ready to drive to Thunder Bay.  Then for the long drive to Calgary.
> 
> Updates soon!


Be safe, that is a long cold drive and often not the nicest with few places to safely stop


----------



## Dusty (Feb 25, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> In a wy, this thread should now be entitled "Heading West from Montreal"  -- we are now in Sault Ste. Marie, getting ready to drive to Thunder Bay.  Then for the long drive to Calgary.
> 
> Updates soon!


 @Dabbler that was a speedy turn around, play safe out there in the wilds.


----------



## darrin1200 (Feb 26, 2022)

Drive safe @Dabbler .  I hope everything works out for you guys after you get home.


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 26, 2022)

We are in Brandon, after one last visit to our truck.  Tomorrow, hopefully, we will be back in Calgary and then to cleaning things up with the insurance people.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 27, 2022)

I hope you make them beg for mercy.....


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 27, 2022)

... We are finally home.  

I can now have the time and mental space to give a very sincere thanks to everyone that helped us, who fed us, and met with us. Both Shawn and Darrin, each in their own way, went way above and beyond with their hospitality and help when we were far from home.  Their support made it feel like I was in Calgary, with all my established connections and friends.

Now that we are home, Chris can concentrate on her healing (she has a leg injury) and I can decompress and rest.  Many thanks for all your well wishes and support!


----------



## Darren (Feb 27, 2022)

glad you are home. Hopefully the bad luck is behind you!


----------



## darrin1200 (Feb 28, 2022)

You are very welcome John. It was fun to have you both her for the evening.

One day, I hope we get to drop in and visit you.


----------



## Brent H (Feb 28, 2022)

Super happy to know you made it home John!   Great meeting up with you and Chris and perhaps will see you at your place sometime!


----------



## thestelster (Feb 28, 2022)

There's no place like home!

Speedy recovery: physically, mentally, and emotionally!....probably financially too!


----------



## RobinHood (Feb 28, 2022)

Welcome back!


----------



## John Conroy (Feb 28, 2022)

John I'm glad the 2 of you made it home without very serious injuries. It's too bad your trip was  compromised by a careless driver and you had to leave your truck behind. I hope your wife has  a speedy and complete recovery. My wife is finally, this week,  able to walk without crutches after breaking her leg on our trip to Vancouver in November.


----------



## David_R8 (Feb 28, 2022)

Glad you and Chris are home safe!


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 28, 2022)

@John Conroy I'm glad your wife is recovering - such a long time to heal, I hope she will fully recover!  My Chris is still in discomfort, better than the pain, and the danger of compartment syndrome is past, she can get to using heat to help dissipate the major swelling.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Feb 28, 2022)

Welcome back @Dabbler 

I missed your presence (and rigging expertise) while visiting a mutual friend on Sunday.  All the best to Chris -- hope the healing is expedient!


----------



## YYCHM (Feb 28, 2022)

kevin.decelles said:


> I missed your presence (and rigging expertise) while visiting a mutual friend on Sunday.



What were you moving Kevin?


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 28, 2022)

I sense that he acquired a certain machine tool from a prominent member, and loaded it into the back of his truck...


----------

